# HELP! Regular disconnects during online gaming: especially WARCRAFT



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

I REALLY NEED SOME HELP HERE!
Almost everytime I play online, like games such as warcraft, the game just disconects.. if anyone is familiar with warcraft, it says "Waiting for host..." and in the end it just says that i have been disconected, and in fact im almost always the only one that gets disconnected... When i go back to my desktop, i find that the internet has not disconnected, but that I simply lagged out of the game... can someone PLEASE help me!!?!


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

Have you forwarded the correct ports in your router? Also, do you have a firewall?
What is your internet connection?


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

Well i always turn off the firewall while im playing, i have 512k connection, although its shared... the disconects also happen when no one else is using the internet on other computers... What do you mean by forward the correct ports to my router?


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

A kit of routers (if you have one) have a hardware firewall. Port forwarding is 'opening' the ports that games uses.
Try to find your DSL modem in the list on this page, and follow the instructions.

http://portforward.com/routers.htm.
Post back with updates.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

gamer, please check you PM's.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/private.php

Thankyou.


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

Atypicality said:


> A kit of routers (if you have one) have a hardware firewall. Port forwarding is 'opening' the ports that games uses.
> Try to find your DSL modem in the list on this page, and follow the instructions.
> 
> http://portforward.com/routers.htm.
> Post back with updates.


Thanks for the link Atypicality. I read the guide on the link you gave, however i am having problems with the static ip address... I cant manage to create one, i filled in the new ip address, subnet mask, default gateway and the two DNS addresses... But when i apply the settings and close the setting window, i am not able to connect to the internet. I tried MSN and checked the troubleshoot section, there seems to be a problem with my default gateway which is 192.168.2.1, i am pretty sure the two DNS addresses i entered are correct. Is there some way to fix this?


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

It's been a while, but if memory serves (also this may depend on your router), both the primary DNS and the default gateway should be the same IP as the router itself (eg 192.168.0.1 or 10.1.1.1, etc).


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

Atypicality said:


> It's been a while, but if memory serves (also this may depend on your router), both the primary DNS and the default gateway should be the same IP as the router itself (eg 192.168.0.1 or 10.1.1.1, etc).


Hmmm, o.o' i don't know, they all look a whole lot different to me... Well, i followed the instructions that were given on this page: "http://portforward.com/networking/static-xp.htm". It's linked to the site you gave me earlier. I followed the steps and therefore i ended up opening a window labelled "Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) Properties". Initially, the "obtain an IP address automatically" box and the "obtain DNS server address automatically" box are both checked. I checked the other boxes and in the "IP address" box, i entered one of the static ips that were assigned to me on the same webpage i wrote earlier. In the subnet mask, i wrote the following numbers: 255.255.255.0 as it is my defaullt subnet mask. In the "Default gateway" box i wrote: 192.168.2.1 as it is my default gateway ip. And in the DNS server boxes, i entered the ips that i found on my router's web interface status page. They look a whole different, they both start with 202.. is it safe to post them? Well, then i clicked OK and i clicked on the "Close" button. When i tried the internet, id wouldn't work... so i just checked "obtain etc" again...


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

Where it says "obtain automatically" and "use the following" for IP, set it to something like 192.128.0.2 (note: 2, not 1 as the last digit)
Then for the default gateway *and* the primary DNS server, set those to 192.168.0.1 (note: 1, not 2 as the last digit).
Don't put anything for secondary DNS and don't put anything in "Alternate configuration".

See how that goes; but no promises.


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

Nope, tried it but no luck 
isn't there another way to prevent disconnects? as in to go around the static ip setup? coz i dont feel that i will be able to set it up.. :S mayB i should ask for a professional to come set it up :S


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

PS: I think i'm having some sort of lag spikes which are occuring every 10-15 minutes which cause me to disconect... i tried playing counter-strike and every 10-15 minutes my game freezes.. as in i lag enormously and it says "Warning Connection Problem" if i wait about 30 or 40 seconds the game stops lagging and i can play. Same thing over the internet for warcraft, when i tried playing on battlenet, i would lag after 10-15 minutes of gameplay as i said and the game will say "Waiting for host..." i wait like 30 secs and the game is ok.. at times... coz it usually just disconnects...


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

That's weird...
Strange question maybe, but have you run a full virus/spyware scan recently?


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

Yup i have, and i use AVG antispyware (up-to-date), AVG anti-virus (up-to-date) and also ad-aware SE personal (not up-to-date)... any suggestions for good anti virus programs?


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

Spybot Search-and-destroy for spyware, and I am a fan of Norton antivirus. Bloatware or nor; it's still better (IMO).


----------



## Frostflame (Mar 28, 2007)

hmm yea i got spybot too, but i gotta update it... Woah, u think Norton is effective? I always hear people complaining about it... had some problems with it myself... :sigh: these disconnects are unbearable.... well, i'm gona run a full scan of my computer today


----------



## Atypicality (Feb 27, 2007)

If all else fails, get in touch with your ISP, they might be able to help...


----------

